# Blue mountains tree frogs



## CrazyNut (Sep 10, 2016)

FINALLY. After months of searching and enclosure prep (mostly searching and other delays)I have obtained a trio of Litoria citropa!!!! I love these guys! Awesome.l littlee dudes! Very active and very colourful (and a very big pain to get a hold of)!!!!!! Ahh so happy! 



- - - Updated - - -


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## eipper (Sep 14, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## The_Phantom (Sep 15, 2016)

Congrats mate! There's not many keepers and breeders of this species. A great find!


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 15, 2016)

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks guys


----------



## The_Phantom (Sep 16, 2016)

There's a good amount of green on that specimen. They are an attractive species of frog, that's for sure. A good score! 8)


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 16, 2016)

I prefer more red and that one has a lot of both green and red. My favorite out of the 3!

- - - Updated - - -

He is also the most active


----------



## The_Phantom (Sep 21, 2016)

I agree that the ones with red on the flanks are pretty special. I've counted seven different colours on some specimens, so they're a pretty colourful species.
Thanks for sharing. 8)


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 21, 2016)

Probably the most colourful of all the australian litoria.


----------



## mlwdrt (Oct 29, 2017)

@CrazyNut they are beautiful!

I'm hoping to get some in the next 6-12 months... any advice for finding breeders? (I'm in Newcastle area NSW).


----------

